# Bald Eagles, Beautiful Sunrise, Calm Waters



## Maro2Bear (Jul 25, 2015)

Greetings

Was out kayaking on the Chesapeake Bay just south of Annapolis, Maryland, early this morning -- many beautiful sights to see. Ospreys hunting, Blue Herons stalking their prey, American Bald Eagles ( x 3 ) hanging high in the trees. Nice quiet sandy beaches to pull out and stretch. All nice.

Some pix:


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jul 25, 2015)

Gorgeous!!! I now desperately feel the need to be on the water


----------



## terryo (Jul 25, 2015)

Beautiful and peaceful! Wish I was sitting there at the waters edge. I so need peace.


----------



## 4jean (Jul 25, 2015)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing. I love to be out in my kayak...but it doesn't happen often enough.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 26, 2015)

Glad to see everyone's comments. The Chesapeake Bay and the many freshwater feeder streams really offers a nice, peaceful getaway from the DC, Baltimore, Ocean City rush. Just need to divert from the beaten path and there's lots to discover.

Nice to be on the water, or water's edge at sunset.


----------



## terryo (Jul 27, 2015)

If I had to choose a new life.....that would be it. You are very lucky to be able to ride out into the sunset. Wish it was me! lol


----------



## wellington (Jul 27, 2015)

Great pictures. Beautiful


----------



## Jodie (Jul 27, 2015)

Very nice pictures. That's the life!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 22, 2015)

Weather here in Maryland, USA, hasnt yet shown us cold and snow, but we have had a few heavy frosts. That said, it's still nice to get out kayaking on a sunny day near the Chesapeake Bay. Plenty of wildlife still to spot, and a lot less motorboats.

Just south of Annapolis, MD:


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2015)

It's a treat for us that you remember to take your camera with you.


----------



## terryo (Nov 22, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 22, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> It's a treat for us that you remember to take your camera with you.


Thanks! I try to have it with me on all trips. It's been a great summer of kayaking. Been on almost every saturday and sunday since May.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 22, 2015)

terryo said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thanks Terry, glad you like them.


----------

